# angel fish and water parameters???



## teddy (Nov 10, 2005)

i have always read that angel have to have slightly acidic soft water with a ph that is kind of low. well i have 4 angel fish and they are doing great!! they even eat from my finger!! they show no signs of stress at all. But.. my water parameters according the the 5 test dip strips says that my water ph is high if i matching the colors up correctly it looks like around 7.6 or may be higher, and my alkalinity is in the ideal range of 120 -180 and my total hardness of the water is hard, my nitrites are 0 and my nitrates are 20 and may be climbing? i have just added one live plant as everything was artificial decor and i read you could add peat to the filter but that turns the water brown. SOOO my question is if the fish are fine should i not worryand leave things along? are some angel fish okay with higher water parameters?? i have had them for several months so they have had enough time to show there dislike in the water right?? adding more plants will help soften the water??
i really dont want to add chemicals all the time if i dont need to , so any natural solution would be great! any opinions or help would be great!!
thanks


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, angelfish are very adaptable and can do quite well in water with higher pH/GH/KH/TDS than their natural environment. A good diet and lots of fresh water are all mine ask for. I wouldn't change a thing if they have done well this long.

violet


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

soft water is more important than low pH. I don't think plants alone lower pH, but phosphate & CO2 or the peat in the plant pots do. If your angels are happy and healthy keep things as they are. Besides peat, the only natural thing i can think is using some rain or RO water in your water changes.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

If your angels are fine, keep doing what your doing. You start playing with the water, you can mess up your whole tank. As long as they have adapted, leave them be. Most folks "mess" with thier tanks too much and create problems. 

I raise Angels, and they get straight from the tap water here. I have well water which can be pretty hard. But as long as it's clean and good, my angels still lay every 10 days no issues. 

I say pat yourself on the back that you have done so well with them, and continue to do what your doing.


----------

